# My Lily Has Not gone in over 24 hrs...



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My Lily is eating a new food...NB Wild Boar & Brown Rice(canned)...she started losing weight again on the venison and sweet potato..she kept pooping it out(sorry for the graphic comment)...she loves the new food and so far, it agrees with her..the problem is that she has not done poopies in over 24 hours...this has NEVER happened with Lily due to IBD/food intolerance/allergy issues. She seems to feel great, normal routine, zoomies, etc... She is on a probiotic..I gave her blueberries last night and this morning, but still nothing..need your advice please...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

A little canned pumpkin....just a teaspoon or so should get her moving.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I was going to say pumpkin too. I bet she goes today April. I would take Lily for a long walk (just her) and see if you can get her system to speed up on it's own. Keep us posted.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree a little pumpkin should do the trick. Good luck.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Just thought about this. Sammie went Tuesday after I got home from work, then not again till late Wednesday night. He norm goes in am too, so that was prob 24 hrs. Some days are off I guess for them like people.

I am sorry your worried April....:grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, ya'll..I know I can be a real "worry wart"...:innocent: I will mix in a little pumpkin with her dinner tonight if she hasn't gone...she has never had pork, and this food is higher in protein and fat...which I think she needs...she's always been a scrawny little thing..:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Thanks, ya'll..I know I can be a real "worry wart"...:innocent: I will mix in a little pumpkin with her dinner tonight if she hasn't gone...she has never had pork, and this food is higher in protein and fat...which I think she needs...she's always been a scrawny little thing..:wub:


Sammie one who is affected by changes in diet. He can not go for longer stretches too. Once was couple days. But that "iron stomach" Penny has not given me any problems yet. :HistericalSmiley:That dog can eat and I mean EAT! Goes like clockwork twice a day. So I'll worry like you with Lily if she didn't go.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The brown rice is probably the culprit. It's making her constipated. She should be fine after her body adjusts to it.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope she feels better!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Sammie one who is affected by changes in diet. He can not go for longer stretches too. Once was couple days. But that "iron stomach" Penny has not given me any problems yet. :HistericalSmiley:That dog can eat and I mean EAT! Goes like clockwork twice a day. So I'll worry like you with Lily if she didn't go.


April, I had some typos in this post. 
Sammie is the one who is affected by food changes. And he can go for longer stretches between potty's. 
Last weekend I forgot to pick up a bowl of kibble from am, and Penny was into it, so he joined in. He norm does not snack, he eats am/pm. She will snack alot if allowed. Well, he must ate quite a bit, bec he vomited 4 piles ALL of it April, :w00t: about hour later. I had given him his HW pill about 7am and this was about 2pm so I won't let him outside in grass at dusk or early am for next 4 weeks. most likely the pill had already digested by then. But piggy just gorged himself on that kibble, but he was fine afterwards. What a mess. :new_shocked:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Potty patrol checking in...olice:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I usually use dates---cut up in smaller bits but give enough to get things going. We don't get canned pumpkin here, or if we can find it it is too expensive. Works like a charm.
My 2 are like clockwork so I am blessed. Mostly I use w/surgeries, etc. Let us know how that sweet girl is doing. I miss seeing photos of your 3!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Sammie one who is affected by changes in diet. He can not go for longer stretches too. Once was couple days. But that "iron stomach" Penny has not given me any problems yet. :HistericalSmiley:That dog can eat and I mean EAT! Goes like clockwork twice a day. So I'll worry like you with Lily if she didn't go.


Lily has always been like clockwork, too..glad to know a couple of days is not unusual...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> The brown rice is probably the culprit. It's making her constipated. She should be fine after her body adjusts to it.


Thanks, Lisa..I never thought of that....


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Potty patrol checking in...olice:


Nothing yet:w00t:..too hot and humid to go for a walk but that is a great idea..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

April, I was going to suggest pumpkin, too. 

I"ll be checking in with the rest of the potty patrol!olice:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> April, I usually use dates---cut up in smaller bits but give enough to get things going. We don't get canned pumpkin here, or if we can find it it is too expensive. Works like a charm.
> My 2 are like clockwork so I am blessed. Mostly I use w/surgeries, etc. Let us know how that sweet girl is doing. I miss seeing photos of your 3!


This has never happened to Lily...wish I knew about the dates before I went to the store for the pumpkin..:HistericalSmiley: I know I have been terrible about posting pics...don't do it as much as I used to...Thank you so much for thinking of us..:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> April, I was going to suggest pumpkin, too.
> 
> I"ll be checking in with the rest of the potty patrol!olice:


Okay Auntie Marie...mine eat at 5pm...maybe after dinner? I will let you know..:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

We finally have success!:Happy_Dance::walklikeanegyptian::clap: I will spare the details,:HistericalSmiley:but everything is normal and Lily is doing just fine..:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Whoo Hoo....Houston, we have poop.*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Great news April!! :chili: Always worry they got ahold of something I guess... these things always happen to us on a weekend or holiday, right?? :w00t: Sometimes when he is sleeping or laying around more, things can slow down bit. I notice this more as as he ages. Maybe we are more aware how often they go, using the pads. We were just going outside, whew :angry: forget it---the fireworks / barking has started. :smilie_tischkante:

Thank you Lily dear :HistericalSmiley:...Happy 4th!!!:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great news....rice is binding. Maybe she will be okay now with it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Great news....rice is binding. Maybe she will be okay now with it.


Thanks, Barbie...she did great this morning! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Fantastic!!!


:HistericalSmiley:....At least I don't use a WEB CAM! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Great news April!! :chili: Always worry they got ahold of something I guess... these things always happen to us on a weekend or holiday, right?? :w00t: Sometimes when he is sleeping or laying around more, things can slow down bit. I notice this more as as he ages. Maybe we are more aware how often they go, using the pads. We were just going outside, whew :angry: forget it---the fireworks / barking has started. :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Thank you Lily dear :HistericalSmiley:...Happy 4th!!!:wub:


You need one or two of these...they work for us.:wub:

Amazon.com: Dohm-SS Single Speed Sound Conditioner by Marpac (formerly known as the Sleepmate/Sound Screen 580A): Health & Personal Care


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

aprilb said:


> We finally have success!:Happy_Dance::walklikeanegyptian::clap: I will spare the details,:HistericalSmiley:but everything is normal and Lily is doing just fine..:wub:


YAY!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> You need one or two of these...they work for us.:wub:
> 
> Amazon.com: Dohm-SS Single Speed Sound Conditioner by Marpac (formerly known as the Sleepmate/Sound Screen 580A): Health & Personal Care


Very cool, :thumbsup: thanks April!!! I'll check it out.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Poop patrol did not need to be called out afterall! Lily is just asserting her independence on the 4th, I guess!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

aprilb said:


> :HistericalSmiley:....At least I don't use a WEB CAM! :rofl::rofl:


*And for this, we thank you...LOL*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:ROTFLMBO


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Phew...I bet she feels better!


----------

